

Report: The Rumors of Google+’s Death Have Been Greatly Exaggerated - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/report-the-rumors-of-googles-death-have-been-greatly-exaggerated/

======
mc32
Who said it was dying? The other article only said there was some apparent
fading interest after some noticeable spikes. It didn't say it was dying.

This article is a non-sequitour to the other one. A: "It looks like the clouds
are gathering and it's going to rain". B: "The sky is not falling".

~~~
alex_c
There's been a steady stream of naysayers. After a quick search:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767495> (Why Google+ is poised to fail)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2887848> (A Eulogy for Google+)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891470> (48% of Google+ users haven't
posted yet)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2936809> (Google+ traffic down 27% in the
last two weeks)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2999449> (New Data: Google+ Public Posts
Decrease by 41% Over Past Two Months)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3213382> (Google+ Is Dead )

To be fair, this is balanced by lots of positive articles, so I think people
really just tend to project their own bias.

~~~
mc32
You're right in that there has been a boon in articles about its health.
However, this article was specifically addressing the article which cited
HitWise data. I thought it was diversionary.

